
Conservation Drones - rizumu
http://conservationdrones.org/about-2/
======
MCBon
"During flight, the electric motor of the drone does produce vibrations which
could result in vibration blur in photographs. As a solution, we created a
vibration dampening system using low density packing foam. We later discovered
that the common kitchen sponge works equally well as a construction material.
This instrument for Stable Placement of ONboard Gear and Equipment (iSPONGE)
successfully removes vibration blur."

------
ragmondo
I have the ardupilot APM2 board. It was trivially simple to drop into my
Parkzone Trojan 28D (there's a lot of space in the airframe) stuck on with
some velcro.

The most difficult thing was waiting for the board to get a GPS lock
(sometimes it felt like an eternity but it's quick enough now), making a hole
so I can plug in the USB without having to remove the board each time and
trying to work on a laptop screen in full daylight...

The best bit so far (for me) is not so much the UAV part but the fact that in
"stabilize" mode, you can put the aircraft in any situation (diving, stalling
etc) and just let go of the sticks and it'll level out in seconds and in
"return to launch" mode it will just lazily circle above your head at a
predetermined altitude.

I'm looking forward to trying "geofencing" soon - which is creating an
invisible boundary and minimum altitude. Go outside (or under) that and the
autopilot takes over and brings the plane back to you.

------
revelation
Thats awesome. On demand city aerial surveillance anyone? Put a smartphone in
there and use its camera and high speed mobile internet and the great
reception up in the air to stream live.

------
MCBon
great idea and project!

------
bbsabelli
Music?

------
jackmoore
These would be great for hunting rhinos.

